# Breaking Bad



## MrParacord

Any Breaking Bad fans out there? My wife and I have been watching since the first season. We DVR'd yesterday's episode since they are on the final season. I'm not going to give any spoilers just in case any of you would like to start/finish watching the show. 

The plot of the story has the main character named Walter White he was a HS teacher who was diagnosed with Cancer. After he is diagnosed he starts thinking about his wife and teenage son how they will survive and cope when he is gone. 

Now I'm not saying anymore because you will just have to watch it to find out more. Season 1 is on Netflix. Check it out.


----------



## J-Will

I haven't started it yet. Trying to get caught up on the a few others first but I plan on it. I'm guessing it is pretty addicting?


----------



## Vin

Fantastic show. I got it into as well, and watched every previous episode on Netflix. I am currently into: Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, How I Met Your Mother. I hate waiting for my shows to air. out: 

There is a site (PM me for details) where you can watch up to date shows (minutes after they air) which allows me to catch up on all the latest.

Also, who would have thought the Dad from Malcolm in the Middle would be such a nut case. Ha ha!


----------



## Shooter

I tried to make it through the first season but it wasn't my thing. I'm being told I'm an idiot and I need to go back and watch it so I will.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will yes it is addicting. 

Vin I didn't think he could pull off this role especially after his character on Malcolm in The Middle but he plays Mr. White very well. 

Austin give the show another try. If you still can't get into it then its not a show for you.


----------



## glock26USMC

Have never watched it, however I may start watching the seasons on Netflix, to see what the hype is all about !


----------



## Apyl

We have netflix, but I dont know I dont think it will be my type of show. I should probably give it a shot just to see, who knows we'll see.


----------



## rbwdriven

I watched all the seasons on netflix.

My wife is an Actress so we watch pretty much anything local to us (Atlanta) then some other shows.

As the end of season 5 ended on Netflix I told my wife I pretty much hated her due to the wait to watch season six and I was hooked.

She has been doing this for quiet a few shows lately.


----------



## DrMarneaus

I just started watching it on netflix last week. 6 episodes in and hooked!


----------



## rbwdriven

yeah and they aren't the best ones.

they get better as the season goes on.


----------



## MrParacord

Keep watching it Marn. The DVD set is cool. It comes with a collectors black barrel. It's not cheap to own but I would like to own it one day.


----------

